# Maple Syrup?



## smoke break (Jul 19, 2016)

I was thinking about using maple syrup instead of the yellow mustard  for my next cook.

We make our own syrup and it really has a nice earthy and somewhat smokey flavor to it.  Would the sugars in the syrup burn too much? I don't want to over carmalize it and have a really hard outer bark.

Anyone ever tried this? Am I wasting my time and ruining a meal....


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2016)

You should be good as long as you only caramalize it, that means a low smoke definately nothing over 250. Mt suggestion is, have you tried light brown sugar? Its goes from crystal to liquid and back to crystaline form. It basically candy coats the meat and holds the moisture inside. To me its salt and pepper then brown sugar on pork nearly exclusively.

I normally smoke at 220 degrees.

BTW look at one of my pork smokes and see whatcha think.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 20, 2016)

I have used maple syrup in my brine. But never just rubbing it on


----------



## lancep (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't ever tried it as a rub but maple syrup/ bourbon sauce is now standard on ribs for me. I say give it a shot! You won't know until you try and, who knows, you may end up with your own signature style. Good luck!


----------



## chad e (Jul 20, 2016)

I coat my ribs in maple syrup then the rub of choice. Turns out fantastic.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonder how it would be used in the foil, instead of brown sugar?

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 20, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Wonder how it would be used in the foil, instead of brown sugar?
> 
> Al


I have used honey instead of brown sugar and it come out ok. I wonder how much flavor the maple syrup adds...I would imagine stronger than honey.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2016)

I have used it on double smoke ham a few times and it was really good. The eaters liked the honey more, but I didn't have any issues with the maple syrup.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Jul 24, 2016)

Back when I lived in the US I used to brine turkey using maple syrup instead of sugar and then 'basted' the turkey on the smoker with maple syrup.  Cooked at about 225-250F.  Made a fabulous dark mahogany red glaze on the skin.  Best turkey ever eaten by humankind.

BBQMzungu


----------

